# How to Cut Sheet Metal with Baling Wire



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's an OLD way of cutting sheet metal with baling wire. My Great-Grandpa did it this way, and the method was passed down to my generation. My dad taught me this through stories of building sheds and barns. This is a good one to remember:


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Interesting, probably works on real light gauges. 2X4's would be a lot cheaper than my Plasma cutter too.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

captain belly said:


> Here's an OLD way of cutting sheet metal with baling wire. My Great-Grandpa did it this way, and the method was passed down to my generation. My dad taught me this through stories of building sheds and barns. This is a good one to remember:


Cool.
You can also cut steel of a little thicker gauge &/or longer line by using your skil-saw with the blade flipped around to spin "backwards."


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

oldasrocks said:


> Interesting, probably works on real light gauges. 2X4's would be a lot cheaper than my Plasma cutter too.


HA! I would LOVE to have a plasma cutter. I just can't justify the cost. As far as the gauge of steel.....
When my G-grandpa was doing this, the steel, wire, and men, were a lot stronger than they are now.


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

doc- said:


> Cool.
> You can also cut steel of a little thicker gauge &/or longer line by using your skil-saw with the blade flipped around to spin "backwards."


That's how I prefer to do it!


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)

captain belly said:


> HA! I would LOVE to have a plasma cutter. I just can't justify the cost. As far as the gauge of steel.....
> When my G-grandpa was doing this, the steel, wire, and men, were a lot stronger than they are now.


Isn't that the truth ^^ snowflakes and soyboys come to mind , I use a small grinder with a thin cutting wheel, recently the wheels where on sale at Atwoods for 99 cents..


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

That's cute and all, but I would venture to say it won't work to cut that piece to length, or at a rake angle. This is something along the lines of what I use.https://www.amazon.com/Astro-Pneuma...00001&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=air+nibbler&psc=1


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I know how to cut steel bars with dental floss does that count.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just cut up aluminum soffit yesterday using a plywood cutting jig on a board with fence like the one shown at https://cdn.instructables.com/FG3/7PK1/HV9FTN09/FG37PK1HV9FTN09.LARGE.jpg . Used a circular saw with a plywood blade mounted backwards. Also mounted a stop so I did not have to measure each piece. Took less than an hour! Previously I cut soffit for the the other side of the house with snips - took 5+ hours!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

MichaelZ said:


> Just cut up aluminum soffit yesterday using a plywood cutting jig on a board with fence like the one shown at https://cdn.instructables.com/FG3/7PK1/HV9FTN09/FG37PK1HV9FTN09.LARGE.jpg . Used a circular saw with a plywood blade mounted backwards. Also mounted a stop so I did not have to measure each piece. Took less than an hour! Previously I cut soffit for the the other side of the house with snips - took 5+ hours!


If you're working on your own home, good for you. If you're getting paid by the hour, maybe you oughta re-think this one.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

doc- said:


> If you're working on your own home, good for you. If you're getting paid by the hour, maybe you oughta re-think this one.


Now that is some sound money making advice right there Doc!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

For all my sheet metal cutting I use these. I have cut Many sheets of 40 thousands sheet aluminum as well. They work Great!


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

This reminds me of when I bought a small storage space, but it had no real way of keeping people out, so I had to build a temporary makeshift fence around the building. Couldn’t really afford to have someone come in and install it so I took matters into my own hands. Getting enough sheet metal was a pain in and of itself, but then I had to find a way of carefully cutting it because every piece had to count. Searched around online and found various sheet metal fabrication articles that were a very big help.


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

Fire-Man said:


> For all my sheet metal cutting I use these. I have cut Many sheets of 40 thousands sheet aluminum as well. They work Great!


That tool is by far the best way to cut sheet metal. The crew that built my barn used those. They zipped right thru!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Turning a skilsaw blade backwards and cutting panels is a real."no no". 
No panel manufacturers will endorse that method because it throws hot chips and metal dust onto the panel which can damage the finish.

Yes it works, but it is not the right way to do it.


----------

